# المنتديات الخاصة > الملف الطبي >  أسنانك أجمل مع خدمات مجمع عيادات اصل العناية الطبية بالرياض

## الفهد الازرق

* أسنانك أجمل مع خدمات مجمع عيادات اصل العناية  الطبية بالرياض*  *
*   *
أسنانك أجمل مع #عروض ربيع الجمال
عرض التقويم 2999 ريال
الدكتورة نانسي صرايرة
البورد في تقويم الأسنان
نائب أول مختصة بتقويم
عيادات اصل العناية الطبية
الرياض شارع العليا العام مقابل مكتبة الملك فهد
لحجز المواعيد و الاستعلام
0533213305 
0533213318 
920008143 
الآن لن تتوقف عن الابتسام مع عروض #ربيع_الجمال
ابتسم بكل ثقة
ابتسم من قلبك. العروض لمدة أسبوع واحد فقط #عروض #وفري #اسنان #نضارة #جمال #تجميل #متى_تحقق_احلامك #متي_راح_تتخرج #عروض #ابتسامة_هوليود*

----------

